# Sold my OMC johnson 20 jet



## hotshotinn (Aug 10, 2011)

That motor is now gone as of yesterday and I make a huge profit onit.I then buy a 20 Mercury jet for the 1448 and I buy it for a steel =D> I now thinking of selling off the hole rig and getting into a differant rig only bigger =D> I make enough money I make out like a bindit on a bigger boat =D>


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2011)

Go for it!


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 3, 2011)

Merc. 20 jet? 2 or 4 stroke?


----------



## hotshotinn (Sep 4, 2011)

It is a 2 stroke 20 jet from mercury.i now have seen several of them around


----------



## lucescoflathead (Sep 4, 2011)

Just curious. What's the going rate for a 20 or 25 HP Evinrude or Johnson 2 stroke jet in excellent condition? I'm not ready to buy one yet, but I'd like to know how much I need to save. I'd like electric start. Thanks Todd


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 4, 2011)

good question. i am looking for a 30-40hp two stroke myself. i cant find one anywhere!


----------



## Canoeman (Sep 4, 2011)

Use this to search CL:

www.searchtempest.com

search outboard jet under boats.. 

there is a 25 HP and a few others, dont know where ya live so you may have a drive to get what u want.


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks! 
Front Royal, Va. in the shenandoah valley.


----------

